# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  British food, no longer the butt of jokes

## Maciamo

BBC : A taste for gastro-tourism




> 'Tis harvest time, the traditional season of plenty, and today the time for culinary festivals. With British cuisine no longer a national joke, food tourism is booming.
> ...
> in the past two decades, there's been a resurgence in demand for quality products made by time-honoured methods. The appetite is growing for regional produce, such as Somerset cider, Caerphilly cheese and Cromer crabs. Food tourism has become big business, worth nearly &#163;4bn a year.
> 
> In a recent survey of tourist perceptions of the UK food industry, two-thirds of Britons said that food and drink influenced their holiday choice. The West Country, Wales and Scotland occupied the top three destinations.
> ...
> Even once-sleepy backwaters such as Bray in Berkshire, Padstow in Cornwall and Shropshire's Ludlow have become gastronomic hotspots thanks to star chefs Heston Blumenthal, Rick Stein and Shaun Hill 
> ...
> - Britain produces 700 regional cheeses - more than France
> ...


I have to say that the best meals I ever had in a plane were those of British Airways. The best sandwiches, cereals (muesli, such as Alara, Alpen and Dorset Cereals) and jams (e.g. Tiptree) I have had were also all British. The best Indian food I have had was in England (and Japan), and I can't wait to try those chocolate caviar and other new British cuisine stuff.

----------


## nurizeko

What can i say, us brits like to eat, not just being fartsy posh git le food experts for the sake of it, but for the sake on enjoying a good meal, enjoying good food and sharing the experience.

Nice to know people are starting to relise thats much more to british food then a fried up egg and chips, our food might not be teeny weeny proportions all stacked up to look like an abstract work of art but damn, some good eatin'.

----------


## Yorkie

> BBC : A taste for gastro-tourism
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that the best meals I ever had in a plane were those of British Airways. The best sandwiches, cereals (muesli, such as Alara, Alpen and Dorset Cereals) and jams (e.g. Tiptree) I have had were also all British. The best Indian food I have had was in England (and Japan), and I can't wait to try those chocolate caviar and other new British cuisine stuff.


Thankyou for saying so, Maciamo. Also recommended are our unpasteurised Farmhouse cheeses, our vast variety of 'real ale' beers, superb Malt Whisky from Scotland, and our fattening, but delicious puddings.  :Good Job:

----------


## Aristander

Well for filling you up for a day of touristing you can't beat a full fry-up English breakfast! Best breakfast I ever had outside of my own home was in England!  :Good Job:

----------


## Yorkie

> Theres nothing like a nice slice of cheddar cheese!


Or Appleby Cheshire, Cumberland [smoked or 'farmhouse'], Swaledale, Cornish Nettle Yarg, Sparkenhoe Red Leicester, Blacksticks Blue, Wensleydale, Singleton's Lancashire...one could go on... :Laughing:

----------


## ricjoseph96

Well i always prefer the British breakfast over the typical American breakfast .I never like eating fatty hot dogs and burgers when i can eat the fine toast with fine English coffee. :Smile:

----------


## Melusine

Howdy Ricjoseph96.

I'm American and I do not eat hot dogs and burgers for breakfast (where did you get this fact from?) and most restaruants serve , eggs, bacon, ham, or sausage, with toast or pancakes for breakfast (and croisants). Many restaurants serve Starbucks coffee (not the stuff from tin cans).

Where in England is coffee and wheat grown? The fresh coffee that I drink is from Brazil. The toast that I eat comes from wheat grown right here in America. And, we do have bakeries that make wonderful fresh bread everysingle day, if one wants to buy it.

Melusine

----------


## Yorkie

> Howdy Ricjoseph96.
> 
> I'm American and I do not eat hot dogs and burgers for breakfast (where did you get this fact from?) and most restaruants serve , eggs, bacon, ham, or sausage, with toast or pancakes for breakfast (and croisants). Many restaurants serve Starbucks coffee (not the stuff from tin cans).
> 
> Where in England is coffee and wheat grown? The fresh coffee that I drink is from Brazil. The toast that I eat comes from wheat grown right here in America. And, we do have bakeries that make wonderful fresh bread everysingle day, if one wants to buy it.
> 
> Melusine


You call that brown sludge they serve in Starbuck's 'coffee'?

----------

